# Fuji Xf-10 small Aps-C compact.



## Chaitanya (Jul 19, 2018)

24Mp Aps-C sensor
28mm(35mm equi.) F2.8 lens
https://m.dpreview.com/news/2300775454/fujifilm-xf10-is-a-small-wide-angle-aps-c-compact


----------

